
Sherlock Holmes: examining the evidence – in charts - indogooner
https://www.theguardian.com/books/gallery/2015/jun/29/sherlock-holmes-examining-the-evidence-in-charts
======
PredictorY
In viewing the page titled 'The Criminal is Disproportionately Likely to be a
Foreigner', I am reminded of the "New Yorker's View of the World":
[http://i.imgur.com/A3JwoFr.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/A3JwoFr.jpg)

